# Sharpening a parting tool without a grinder



## brailsmt (Dec 19, 2018)

I am new to woodturning.  I am between houses, ATM, living in an apartment for the next 6-7 months.  I have carbide tools since I don't have a bench grinder, nor room for one.  I have a credit card diamond file and paddle diamond files to sharpen/extend the life of my carbide tips.  I do not have a parting tool.  I have been reluctant to buy one since I can't sharpen traditional chisels easily.  I have searched for guides on sharpening parting tools by hand, but have found bupkis.  I feel I'm lacking a parting tool, any tips for how to sharpen those with just a credit card and paddle diamond files?


----------



## stonepecker (Dec 19, 2018)

Maybe not sharpen the tool, but how about a Dremel tool with one of those barrel sanding jigs?  It might be enough to extend the use of the parting tool till you get a grinder.


----------



## Wagner11 (Dec 19, 2018)

Parting tools are nice, but often not necessary especially if you are only turning pens. I use a Dremel to sharpen my gouge all the time for lack of a grinder. I have no doubt it's ruined but it works fine for me. I don't know that I've ever sharpened my parting tool.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## brailsmt (Dec 19, 2018)

I hope to do more than pens, but your point is well taken.  Perhaps I should tailor my projects to what tools I readily have available.  I'm sure I can manage the Xmas peppermills without a parting tool.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 19, 2018)

brailsmt said:


> I am new to woodturning.  I am between houses, ATM, living in an apartment for the next 6-7 months.  I have carbide tools since I don't have a bench grinder, nor room for one.  I have a credit card diamond file and paddle diamond files to sharpen/extend the life of my carbide tips.  I do not have a parting tool.  I have been reluctant to buy one since I can't sharpen traditional chisels easily.  I have searched for guides on sharpening parting tools by hand, but have found bupkis.  I feel I'm lacking a parting tool, any tips for how to sharpen those with just a credit card and paddle diamond files?



how to sharpen a parting tool with a diamond credit card - Bing video

here is how to sharpen all your turning tools with a diamond card. As mentioned in a previous thread here not all diamond sharpening tools are the same. I prefer the Trend line. Work very well.


Not sure why the video does not work but try this link and there is a ton of videos on sharpening tools, bits and so on.

www.bing.com/videos/search?q=how+to...g+tool+with+a+diamond+credit+card&FORM=VDVVXX


----------



## Wildman (Dec 19, 2018)

Should only take few seconds to touch up your parting tool with diamond credit card.

That’s what use for my bedan, diamond, square, and thin parting tools. Often do the same with my skew chisels.  

Jut keep the card flat along both sides of parting tool.  Some folk slide the card up and down and some use circle motion with light pressure.


----------



## Charlie_W (Dec 19, 2018)

The diamond hones are fine but before they came along, everyone used a sharpening stone from the hardware store. Most came with a course and fine grit side. A little bit of oil on the stone was helpful to keep the swarf from clogging the stone. I still have mine from the early 70’s from my days in a cabinet shop.
 Even a sheet of very fine sandpaper (800-1,500) on a flat surface will do the trick.
Some will use a belt sander or even a disc sander for sharpening.


----------



## monophoto (Dec 19, 2018)

brailsmt said:


> I feel I'm lacking a parting tool, any tips for how to sharpen those with just a credit card and paddle diamond files?



You can easily sharpen a parting tool on a diamond card or paddle.   I lightly rub the bevel on the tool against the card or paddle until I can see that the surface of the bevel has been refreshed.  On a diamond parting tool, I alternate sides to even the wear.  On a thin parting tool, I only sharpen one side.  Make the last few strokes away from the cutting edge.

I use water with a tiny drop of dishwashing liquid as a lubricant, but others use either commercial honing fluids or WD-40. And there are those who would say that a lubricant isn't needed at all.  

You can also use a sheet of fine sandpaper glued to a scrap of wood.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 19, 2018)

Try this one

how to sharpen a parting tool with a diamond credit card - Bing video


----------



## wolf creek knives (Dec 19, 2018)

Charlie_W said:


> The diamond hones are fine but before they came along, everyone used a sharpening stone from the hardware store. Most came with a course and fine grit side. A little bit of oil on the stone was helpful to keep the swarf from clogging the stone. I still have mine from the early 70’s from my days in a cabinet shop.
> Even a sheet of very fine sandpaper (800-1,500) on a flat surface will do the trick.
> Some will use a belt sander or even a disc sander for sharpening.



My turning tools get very little "grinding" time.  Once I get them to the profile I want, I use a sharpening stone between each item I'm turning.  I get a nice sharp edge without wearing down the tool by grinding.  I learned this technique from my father in law who's been turning since 1942 and this was the system he used.  I use the same technique on my barrel trimmers.  I've had the same set of Sears HSS turning tools since the late 70's and they still work great.  But this is just my opinion.


----------



## Curly (Dec 19, 2018)

https://www.highlandwoodworking.com/lathearbor2mt.aspx

Mount a wheel on the lathe and you're in business. Remember to put a drawbar through the headstock. 

You could also get a Beall buffer and put good coarse and fine wheels on it. Saving the buffs for when you do have a house again and can mount the wheels to a grinder.

Turners used to mount grinding wheels to their lathes all the time when they didn't have bench or pedestal grinders. Often permanently mounted on the outboard side of the headstock.

You could also look for a hand crank bench grinder and test your co-ordination.


----------



## mecompco (Dec 19, 2018)

Diamond cards will also greatly increase the life of your carbide cutters. It pains me to see folks toss 'em once they're dull.

Oh, and I should have thought of it, but Pete raises an excellent point--very easy to make/purchase a sanding disc to mount to your headstock. I only use mine for squaring blanks, but I've no doubt it would work to sharpen HSS tools in a pinch.


----------



## JimB (Dec 19, 2018)

The diamond files you already own are all you need.


----------



## KenB259 (Dec 19, 2018)

mecompco said:


> Diamond cards will also greatly increase the life of your carbide cutters. It pains me to see folks toss 'em once they're dull.
> 
> Oh, and I should have thought of it, but Pete raises an excellent point--very easy to make/purchase a sanding disc to mount to your headstock. I only use mine for squaring blanks, but I've no doubt it would work to sharpen HSS tools in a pinch.





I think a lot of people don’t know you can sharpen those carbide cutters because a lot of the vendors market them that way. They say use them until they are dull and replace them. I sharpen mine quite often and they are like new. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## More4dan (Dec 19, 2018)

I use my belt sander to sharpen my HSS tools progressively through grits (120/220/320).  Just keep them cool while sharpening.  Then hone the edge with diamond cards.


----------



## mecompco (Dec 19, 2018)

KenB259 said:


> mecompco said:
> 
> 
> > Diamond cards will also greatly increase the life of your carbide cutters. It pains me to see folks toss 'em once they're dull.
> ...



Yes, and they sell them at ridiculous prices. I've easily turned 100 blanks on one R2 cutter. They don't stay sharp as long as new (at least for me) but it's well worth the few minutes it takes to sharpen them.

I've been intrigued about the new negative rake cutters--might be worth trying if they can be sharpened, which I'm not sure about not having seen the under side of one.


----------



## Grampy122 (Dec 19, 2018)

Why don't you get this to go with your other carbide tools.

https://www.amazon.com/Easy-Wood-To...45265291&sr=8-3&keywords=carbide+parting+tool

   Gordie


----------



## darrin1200 (Dec 20, 2018)

If you look up treadle grinder, you will find lots of unpowered DIY versions. I saw a cool one, a gutted 6” grinder, attached to an old sewing machine treadle base.


----------



## Herb G (Dec 20, 2018)

A plain mill file will sharpen a parting tool.


----------



## brailsmt (Dec 20, 2018)

Grampy122 said:


> Why don't you get this to go with your other carbide tools.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Easy-Wood-To...45265291&sr=8-3&keywords=carbide+parting+tool
> 
> Gordie



The price.  

I went to the local Woodcraft and picked up a parting tool after seeing it up close and seeing it will be pretty easy to work with my diamond card tool.


----------



## brailsmt (Dec 20, 2018)

mecompco said:


> Diamond cards will also greatly increase the life of your carbide cutters. It pains me to see folks toss 'em once they're dull.
> 
> Oh, and I should have thought of it, but Pete raises an excellent point--very easy to make/purchase a sanding disc to mount to your headstock. I only use mine for squaring blanks, but I've no doubt it would work to sharpen HSS tools in a pinch.



I do sharpen my carbide tips, I couldn't stomach throwing them out so quickly.  I don't mind spending the money when I need a tool, but man, I want to make them last as long as I can once I've got them.

I hadn't thought of mounting a disc sander to square the blanks.  The barrel grinder is a bit tedious/annoying.  I may give it a shot.


----------

